# Latest video by my sifu



## ice84 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi guys here i post the latest  video by my sifu on his channel,if you have time take a look . 






On his fb page you can also see more of his training,tour,stage,techinique etc.
Pietro Di Rauso Facebook 

thanks,Best 
Vincenzo


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 21, 2015)

I know very little about JKD, but this guy is basically my ideal goal. Whatever he's doing, I want to do that stuff.


----------

